# Nissan x trail



## rach82 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi everybody!

I am kinda new on here! Well I used to come on a lot but not been on since 2010! Just joined up for full membership!

We have always wild camped in our peugoet expert van - bud sadley have to give him up! He is not too good anymore!

We are looking at a Nissan X-trail - have read loads of reviews and many people camp in them - just wondered if anyone on here has one or has ever slept in one????


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jan 12, 2012)

hi rach:wave: and welcome back,sorry can,t help about the motor tho


----------



## rach82 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just to clarify - were looking for a second hand x-trail - about 2003! x


----------



## Ste (Jan 12, 2012)

HI Rach,
I've got a Navara (X-trail's big brother), only ever had a nap in the front seat. Check underneath for rust in the chassis, mine's a 2005 model, & is already showing some bad rust spots.  Other than that, its a brilliant machine, and really good off road. A few accessories and you could easily make an X-trail into alternative Land Rover camper.

There was a thread on here last year about a couple touring the world in a Delica, which is about the same size. Had lots of photos about what could be done in a small space.


----------



## winchman (Jan 13, 2012)

Ask here as they have a section for converted 4x4s
Difflock :: View Forum - Gear, Equipment and Vehicle Preparation

This forum also has a Nissan section


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello
I remember a couple of years ago a report said that one of the Nissan 4x4s performed so badly in crash tests it was recommended they be taken off the road. Can't remember which model it was.

Blue Skies


----------



## kenspain (Jan 13, 2012)

rach82 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I am kinda new on here! Well I used to come on a lot but not been on since 2010! Just joined up for full membership!
> 
> ...



 I can,t help you with the sleeping part but my X trail 2007 go,s through hell when the hunting time comes here if you could see the places  in the mountain we take it you would not believe so for me as an owner  yes good 4x4  :cheers:


----------



## mikeandhismotorhome (Jan 13, 2012)

never had an x-trail but I know they won many awards when first launched. I have always had Nissan
4x4's (Terrano and Pathfinder) and have nothing but praise for them. They are well built and cope very
well with the muddy stuff. With the seats down there was plenty of room for a blow up double air bed in
the back of my Pathfinder and the privacy glass meant that I did not need to worry about fitting blinds.


----------

